# Visiting Alaska Hunter



## JM (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll be visiting the in-laws in Bismarck the week before Thanksgiving. I've never been to North Dakota before and I am looking for info on deer hunting in the area. I'll only have two days to hunt so the closer to Bismarck the better. Is there much public land in the area? It looks as if ND is divided into game management units, much like Alaska. Do I need to apply for permits, or can I just purchase one in Bismarck? 
Thanks!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi JM

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors

The first question to ask... do you have a hunter's safety certificate number or were you born before 1961?

You'll need to have passed a valid hunter's saftey class prior to getting a license.

If that criteria is met, you can apply online for an out of state Non Res license for a doe.... just pick a unit around Bismarck. I'd tell you to go Northeast of Southeast of Bismarck 40 miles or so for easiest luck at that time of year... Just go to the ND Game and Fish website, find an area with lots of state game mgmt areas and/or PLOTS land... and find the corresponding deer unit code when applying.

Which unit does your family currently hunt?

Ryan


----------



## JM (Sep 14, 2007)

Ryan,
Thanks for the reply. The inlaws don't hunt(I know, what was I thinking!). I do have a hunter safety card from Michigan, where I grew up, so I should be OK there. I'll check out the state's website for application details and hunt area info.
JM


----------

